# Whitetail Obsession Scents ?



## BowanaLee (Aug 23, 2011)

I just got back from the Army Navy Store in Stockbridge Ga. While I was talking to Mat I glanced over and saw a big display of Whitetail Obsession Scents. 
It was loaded with several types. If you need to reup on scents you know where to go. Their very knowledgeable on bows and a great bunch of guys. 
Getchasum !


----------



## hound dog (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep see that too. Glad they came to the scents.


----------



## SWWTV (Aug 23, 2011)

Good fresh stuff too.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 23, 2011)

good products, I videoed a nice 8pt last year make a scrape where I sprayed it on a logging road.  Was great footage. It was pretty cool watching him scrape and pee in it.  He walked right over where I walked and didnt even care.


----------



## J Gilbert (Aug 23, 2011)

I put some out when I moved my camera last week, I'm excited to see what the pictures show when I check them Thursday


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Aug 24, 2011)

This might be a dumb question but what is there bowhunter obsession sent? Is it doe pee or just a flavored spray?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cutem all Jack said:


> This might be a dumb question but what is there bowhunter obsession sent? Is it doe pee or just a flavored spray?





It's neither! It's MAGIC 


In all seriousness I have no idea it smells sort of like it has some type of urine in it, but it's not 100% urine that's for sure.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 24, 2011)

It is a mix of a little urine metatarsal gland, and some thing some thing gland. I'm sure hounddog can be a little more detailed than that.


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 24, 2011)

Cutem all Jack said:


> This might be a dumb question but what is there bowhunter obsession sent? Is it doe pee or just a flavored spray?


 

It has some urine and all the glands that deer use to socialize with, all in the same bottle.  (interdigital, tarsal and preorbital)  Plus some extra stuff that gives it a special "kick".

I use it to cover my tracks, lay a drag, and finally I spray it where I want to issue a parking ticket.  I've had deer come in and go right to where I've sprayed and promptly get shot.  It's good stuff.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 24, 2011)

I just got 2 bottles of it and plan on trying it out this season.

The stuff smells aweful and is in a ziploc bag and closed container.  Can't imagine what it will smell like when I actually spray it out


----------



## erniesp (Aug 24, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> I just got 2 bottles of it and plan on trying it out this season.
> 
> The stuff smells aweful and is in a ziploc bag and closed container.  Can't imagine what it will smell like when I actually spray it out



Where did you find it at out our way RJ?


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 24, 2011)

erniesp said:


> Where did you find it at out our way RJ?



Had it shipped to my house from a friend.  Funny thing was I could smell it through all the packaging.  It's sitting in the garage right now in a corner and I swear I can smell it everytime I go in there.  Need to triple bag it

If it works as good as they say, I'll be buying more online.


----------



## erniesp (Aug 24, 2011)

OK thanks. Didn't know if we had a local carrying it or not. I will order me some.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 24, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Funny thing was I could smell it through all the packaging.  It's sitting in the garage right now in a corner and I swear I can smell it everytime I go in there.




When I got last year's order in the mail I could smell it before the UPS man handed me the box ...

It was all I could do not to laugh because I know he wanted to ask me what the heck was in the box. I felt bad for him I was towards the end of his route and he had to smell that all day long brewing in the summer heat in the back of his truck.


----------



## South Man (Aug 24, 2011)

J Gilbert said:


> I put some out when I moved my camera last week, I'm excited to see what the pictures show when I check them Thursday



Let us know-we want to see the pics. I want to know if this stuff works!


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 24, 2011)

South Man said:


> I want to know if this stuff works!


 
Just go and watch any of Lee's videos.  He is a BFO assisted certified deer layer downer!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 24, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Had it shipped to my house from a friend.  Funny thing was I could smell it through all the packaging.  It's sitting in the garage right now in a corner and I swear I can smell it everytime I go in there.  Need to triple bag it
> 
> If it works as good as they say, I'll be buying more online.





lungbuster123 said:


> When I got last year's order in the mail I could smell it before the UPS man handed me the box ...
> 
> It was all I could do not to laugh because I know he wanted to ask me what the heck was in the box. I felt bad for him I was towards the end of his route and he had to smell that all day long brewing in the summer heat in the back of his truck.



I got 5 or so bottles the other day and forgot that I put them in a box in my living room...whole house stunk and when my wife found out what it was she wasn't real happy with me


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 24, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> I got 5 or so bottles the other day and forgot that I put them in a box in my living room...whole house stunk and when my wife found out what it was she wasn't real happy with me





I thought about putting it up in my bonus room with the rest of my hunting supplies.  Then I actually thought a second about it....realized it was not a good idea.


Funny thing is my wife commented on something smelling in the garage.  Think she smelled the stuff but had forgotten about me getting it


----------



## SGaither (Aug 24, 2011)

erniesp said:


> OK thanks. Didn't know if we had a local carrying it or not. I will order me some.



Ernie, my buddy, how bout ordering and extra bottle for me?


----------



## South Man (Aug 24, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> Just go and watch any of Lee's videos.  He is a BFO assisted certified deer layer downer!



Any one else want to weigh in????? Any other verified results?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 24, 2011)

Nope not yet, but opening day there will be BFO on some bushes around me and some deer herd in a stick on my boots.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 24, 2011)

It works. 

Use it like any other scent you would buy any time of the year. Drags,licking branches,scraps and even mouth wash.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 24, 2011)

hound dog said:


> It works.
> 
> Use it like any other scent you would buy any time of the year. Drags,licking branches,scraps and even mouth wash.



You use BFO as mouth wash?


----------



## hound dog (Aug 24, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> You use BFO as mouth wash?



One shot a day keeps the deer coming my way.


----------



## mickyu (Aug 24, 2011)

South Man said:


> Any one else want to weigh in????? Any other verified results?



BFO rookie last year. Used it every time I went to the woods, sprayin on my boots, and sprayin down a couple of lickin branches. Never seen anything like it, had does come in on the same trail as me strait to the tree I sprayed down. Killed 3 does under that same tree 4 weeks apart. I used 6 bottles last year, but I am quite generous with my spray


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 24, 2011)

South Man said:


> Any one else want to weigh in????? Any other verified results?




Here you go...



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=637391&highlight=


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ordered a bottle today! Hope it gets here in time. I'll be using it for sure.


----------



## beersndeer (Aug 24, 2011)

ordered some on Monday hope it hurries and gets here.... try this stuff out and see if its another gimmick or the real deal


----------



## hound dog (Aug 24, 2011)

beersndeer said:


> ordered some on Monday hope it hurries and gets here.... try this stuff out and see if its another gimmick or the real deal



Been around to long to be gimmick.


----------



## chall (Aug 24, 2011)

BFO is the only scent i use. I use it all season even during the rut. Its the real deal...


----------



## hound dog (Aug 24, 2011)

chall said:


> BFO is the only scent i use. I use it all season even during the rut. Its the real deal...



Prove it.


----------



## SWWTV (Aug 24, 2011)

Its works for me took several deer over 125 in Georgia.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 24, 2011)

SWWTV said:


> Its works for me took several deer over 125 in Georgia.



Post some picks.


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 24, 2011)

SWWTV said:


> Its works for me took several deer over 125 in Georgia.



It better considered your name is short for Southern Woods N Water TV!

Haha  but yeah pics plz!


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2011)

Will they have a booth at the Deer show in Anderson SC this weekend?


----------



## autoturkey (Aug 24, 2011)

bowanna said:


> I just got back from the Army Navy Store in Stockbridge Ga. While I was talking to Mat I glanced over and saw a big display of Whitetail Obsession Scents.
> It was loaded with several types. If you need to reup on scents you know where to go. Their very knowledgeable on bows and a great bunch of guys.
> Getchasum !



I was there yesterday Mat is great guy knows his stuff.he gave my bow the once over before my next month colo.elk hunt. i saw those sents but i already pick some up @ buckarama.this will be my first year to use the stuff.hope it works as well as everyone says.i watched some of your vid.looks like some great stuff!!And man do you make some great videos!!


----------



## South Man (Aug 24, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Post some picks.



yep


----------



## Georgia71 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am repeating myself from another post but BFO works and works real good. I sprayed a drag rag with it last year going to my stand and had 20+ deer stop on the trail where I crossed! They stopped,lingered, smelled, flickered their tails and slowly kept walking . The 18th deer to walk by was a nice 10 pointer. Girlfriend dropped him where he stood. It will be used this season for sure!


----------



## Georgia71 (Aug 24, 2011)

Forgot something really important...... Check the wind before you spray! Nothing like a 80 degree morning with a face full of BFO! Dang close to throwing up!!!!!!!!


----------



## kh67148 (Aug 25, 2011)

Got 4 bottles myself and ready to put some out on a camera this weekend. Can't wait for Sep. 10th to knock one dowm. This stuff really works.


----------



## Tank1202 (Aug 25, 2011)

My hunting partner used it last year, he saw more deer than anyone else. So I bought 3 bottles at the buckarama, figured  what the heck. Watched a few of bowanas videos too.


----------



## bigwood56 (Aug 25, 2011)

Someone said Franklins in Athens had the bows, do they sell the scents?


----------



## South Man (Aug 25, 2011)

Whats the website?


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.whitetailobsessionscents.com/


----------



## South Man (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## heartstopper4 (Aug 25, 2011)

Been using it since it was called bowhunters setup, bout 7 or 8yrs now... Never go in the woods without it!!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 25, 2011)

My garage smells.


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 26, 2011)

WARNING!:

Do not, I repeat, do not open the bottle in your bedroom!

Holy crap this junk is no joke! Talk about lingering!! lol

Just got mine in the mail today. Super quick shipping and free sticker too! 

Gonna put some out in front of a trail cam this week and see how it does. They're new camera locations so I can use all the pulling power to start getting pics asap.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a few bottles. I'm gonna try it out. I have been using deer herd in. A stick and it has worked very well. Might use'em both.


----------



## bucktail (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you guys think its a good idea to store this stuff in the fridge? Its just get so hot in the garage and it smells too much for the house. How do you store your scents?


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 26, 2011)

bucktail said:


> Do you guys think its a good idea to store this stuff in the fridge? Its just get so hot in the garage and it smells too much for the house. How do you store your scents?


 

I would not put it in the fridge unless it was triple or more sealed.  I keep mine in my hunting room at normal house temps.  That room does have a certain kick to the nose upon entering, but it is what it is... my room, for all things hunting.


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine is double zip-locked in the garage fridge and it's fine,  will be pulling it out soon though!


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 27, 2011)

To give you an idea of what I think about it, I just threw away some really old bottles that I didn't use and it was close to 75 bottles.   I use it on every trip to the woods.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Aug 27, 2011)

Is it a "rut" type scent? Curiousity type?

Is it better certain times, or what?


----------



## South Man (Aug 27, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> To give you an idea of what I think about it, I just threw away some really old bottles that I didn't use and it was close to 75 bottles.   I use it on every trip to the woods.



Dang that is a lot of bottles. You got any more extras lying around????????


----------



## bowkill7 (Aug 27, 2011)

HAPPY DAD said:


> Is it a "rut" type scent? Curiousity type?
> 
> Is it better certain times, or what?


I am one of the few people who know whats in it. It is an all season all sex attractant. I personally dont hunt with out it. I can vouch for this scent-lure. It is the only scent-lure that I use.  To put it in laymens terms if you have a strange dog come in your yard and mark territory, then the first thing your dog will do, along with any other dog,male or female will do is check out the new kid on the block.  Deer will actually nose and lick this lure off what you spray it on. I always spray it on my antlers before I let them down to rattle. It is also good to mist into the air if you caught in a bad wind to cover you scent. Give this stuff a try you will not be disappointed.


----------



## comptoncarroll (Aug 27, 2011)

Is there any place around Monticello thats sell this. And if not Bowanna do you have a number for the army-navy store you went too


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ya'll can order straight from the website also or find dealer's close to you.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Aug 27, 2011)

bowkill7 said:


> I am one of the few people who know whats in it. It is an all season all sex attractant. I personally dont hunt with out it. I can vouch for this scent-lure. It is the only scent-lure that I use.  To put it in laymens terms if you have a strange dog come in your yard and mark territory, then the first thing your dog will do, along with any other dog,male or female will do is check out the new kid on the block.  Deer will actually nose and lick this lure off what you spray it on. I always spray it on my antlers before I let them down to rattle. It is also good to mist into the air if you caught in a bad wind to cover you scent. Give this stuff a try you will not be disappointed.



Are you the guy that was in a magazine a while back that had a unique way of rattling? Seems like it was a taxidermist. A guy I work with was originally from Dublin and he showed me the article. Wayne Daniel is his name, ring a bell?


----------



## beersndeer (Aug 27, 2011)

really cant wait to see how this stuff works this season. Do they have a money back guarantee like Rage advertises?


----------



## hound dog (Aug 27, 2011)

beersndeer said:


> really cant wait to see how this stuff works this season. Do they have a money back guarantee like Rage advertises?



There is number in the bottle if you don't like call him.


----------



## beersndeer (Aug 27, 2011)

hound dog said:


> There is number in the bottle if you don't like call him.



Lol.... From what you guys are saying I won't need to call him. Also them rages have never let me down either.


----------



## bowkill7 (Aug 27, 2011)

HAPPY DAD said:


> Are you the guy that was in a magazine a while back that had a unique way of rattling? Seems like it was a taxidermist. A guy I work with was originally from Dublin and he showed me the article. Wayne Daniel is his name, ring a bell?


Im afraid thats me.  You caught the tater LOL!!!! Hope all is well with you guys. I got an article coming out in the September issue. Good luck this season.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 27, 2011)

bowkill7 said:


> Im afraid thats me.  You caught the tater LOL!!!! Hope all is well with you guys. I got an article coming out in the September issue. Good luck this season.


----------



## South Man (Aug 27, 2011)

Dang a celeb amongst us!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 27, 2011)

comptoncarroll said:


> Is there any place around Monticello thats sell this. And if not Bowanna do you have a number for the army-navy store you went too



Ask for Mat or Russ. 770 389 3350


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Aug 27, 2011)

bowkill7 said:


> Im afraid thats me.  You caught the tater LOL!!!! Hope all is well with you guys. I got an article coming out in the September issue. Good luck this season.



Small World, I want to try your rattling method, is there a certain size antler you recommend? Big or small?

Good luck to you this season as well!


----------



## bowkill7 (Aug 28, 2011)

HAPPY DAD said:


> Small World, I want to try your rattling method, is there a certain size antler you recommend? Big or small?
> 
> Good luck to you this season as well!


 I use a set of synthetic antlers off of a McKenzie 3d deer target. They have the best tone of live deer as anything out there. Real sheds have too high of a pitch. Use them as a curiosity call and dont try to sound like two bucks trying to kill each other, more like a sparring match. Also use a snort-wheeze it is the most under used and under rated vocalization of the whitetail buck.


----------



## South Man (Aug 29, 2011)

I talked to Dennis on the phone today and he is a top notch guy in my book. He is down to earth and now I am a believer!


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 29, 2011)

bowkill7 said:


> I use a set of synthetic antlers off of a McKenzie 3d deer target. They have the best tone of live deer as anything out there. *Real sheds have too high of a pitch.* Use them as a curiosity call and dont try to sound like two bucks trying to kill each other, more like a sparring match. Also use a snort-wheeze it is the most under used and under rated vocalization of the whitetail buck.



Is it because they dry out?


----------



## bowkill7 (Aug 29, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Is it because they dry out?


No, it is because when you detach them from the animals head they vibrate alot more without that solid base of a 150-200 lb. animal. Listen to two real bucks fighting, now clash sheds together and note tone. Now clash two racks still on the skull plate together and listen to tone. Now imagine if those two racks were attatched to live animals where the antlers have a rock solid base and you will note a totally different tone. The mc kenzie synthetic antlers sound as real as it gets, call me crazy but I have the bowkills to prove it works:


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 29, 2011)

bowkill7 said:


> No, it is because when you detach them from the animals head they vibrate alot more without that solid base of a 150-200 lb. animal. Listen to two real bucks fighting, now clash sheds together and note tone. Now clash two racks still on the skull plate together and listen to tone. Now imagine if those two racks were attatched to live animals where the antlers have a rock solid base and you will note a totally different tone. The mc kenzie synthetic antlers sound as real as it gets, call me crazy but I have the bowkills to prove it works:



You crazy!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 29, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> You crazy!



Tards.


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sprayed a few limbs out in front of a new camera set tonight by some corn an a trophy rock. I'm curious to see what brings the deer in. Been struggling to get pics so maybe the BFO will have em come in. 

I'll check it next week an see.


----------



## J Gilbert (Aug 29, 2011)

I put some BFO out with corn in front of my camera up here at home, and this was in a new spot that I had recently got, so there hadn't been any corn on this property at all.  Within hours of putting out the corn and spraying the scent, the deer were all over it, it made a believer out of me


----------



## biggieb (Aug 30, 2011)

After reading all the posts about BFO, I decided I should give it a try.  Buck-n-Bass had just gotten a shipment in, so I picked up two bottles.  Just the 20 minute ride home caused me to leave the windows down on the truck to air it out some.  Can't wait to see what it does in the woods.


----------



## South Man (Aug 30, 2011)

I just put mine in my offcie and dang it stinks! My whole office has been contaminated! How do you guys strore this stuff?


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 30, 2011)

biggieb said:


> *After reading all the posts about BFO, I decided I should give it a try.*  Buck-n-Bass had just gotten a shipment in, so I picked up two bottles.  Just the 20 minute ride home caused me to leave the windows down on the truck to air it out some.  Can't wait to see what it does in the woods.



Works like a charm don't it?..... and I don't mean the scent.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 30, 2011)

There are some who have decided to make it thier personal mission to squash any positive talk about Obsession archery poducts. Although there are 150 threads on the first page of this forum to choose from, you guys are just terrible for the ONE Obsession scent thread. Relax guys, the threads are titled, if you dont like it dont click on it. We are all on the same team! I hope.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 30, 2011)

I just got my order.  I knew what it was well before I opened it. 
I feel for the UPS driver but hes gonna have to learn to deal with it. 
Like a crack head, I gotta have it. I'll place another order before the seasons over.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 30, 2011)

bowanna said:


> I just got my order.  I knew what it was well before I opened it.
> I feel for the UPS driver but hes gonna have to learn to deal with it.
> Like a crack head, I gotta have it. I'll place another order before the seasons over.



That ought to do it!


----------



## 1smithpr (Aug 30, 2011)

Dont reach for your vitamins in the dark, That would be bad.


----------



## labs4life (Aug 30, 2011)

bowanna said:


> I just got my order.  I knew what it was well before I opened it.
> I feel for the UPS driver but hes gonna have to learn to deal with it.
> Like a crack head, I gotta have it. I'll place another order before the seasons over.



Just don't get that and the Centrum Silver mixed up

Might not have the same effects


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 30, 2011)

Didn't y'all know ?    ...Works good as mouth wash/cover scent too.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 30, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Didn't y'all know ?    ...Works good as mouth wash/cover scent too.



True story, I've seen Dennis taste it!  

Tell the truth, towards the end of deer season, don't ya'll like the smell of it?  I do.


----------



## South Man (Aug 30, 2011)

Dang that's a scary thought right there


----------



## bowhunter65 (Aug 30, 2011)

is the fatal obsession still good a year later? i bought some last year and missed placed the bottle after using it only one time but i found it after season.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 30, 2011)

bowhunter65 said:


> is the fatal obsession still good a year later? i bought some last year and missed placed the bottle after using it only one time but i found it after season.



NO. I would not use it.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 30, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> True story, I've seen Dennis taste it!



He has to make sure he mixed it just right.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 30, 2011)

bowhunter65 said:


> is the fatal obsession still good a year later? i bought some last year and missed placed the bottle after using it only one time but i found it after season.



I'm not sure but I have a few bottles too. To me they smell about the same. They dang sure haven't ammonized like some urine based scents do.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 30, 2011)

bowanna said:


> I'm not sure but I have a few bottles too. To me they smell about the same. They dang sure haven't ammonized like some urine based scents do.



Time for a cam test.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 30, 2011)

bowhunter65 said:


> is the fatal obsession still good a year later? i bought some last year and missed placed the bottle after using it only one time but i found it after season.



Ive got a couple of new bottle's from last seasons order i'll be using.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 30, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Time for a cam test.



Already have. I found this bottle in my 4 wheelers tool box. Stuck it out at my mineral lick and this one checked it out. 
Cant say what he thought about it though ?  He was already there, drawn in by the apples and minerals.  Didn't scare him away though.


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2011)

If that was in color it'd be a great advertising photo.


----------



## comptoncarroll (Sep 6, 2011)

Just got my order in. The wife was here when it was delivered she told me when  I came back to get it out of the house she said it stinks and it going to the hunting Shed


----------



## DouglasB. (Sep 6, 2011)

Got my bottle today....

Mistake number 1... Opened it in the car.

Mistake number 2.... Left it in the car. 

Mistake number 3.... Leaving my car at work to take the work truck home.

My car is gonna smell wonderful about 5:30 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 7, 2011)

DouglasB. said:


> Got my bottle today....
> 
> Mistake number 1... Opened it in the car.
> 
> ...



I kind of like the smell myself.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 7, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> True story, I've seen Dennis taste it!
> 
> Tell the truth, towards the end of deer season, don't ya'll like the smell of it?  I do.



Ok....now you crazy.......


----------



## heartstopper4 (Sep 7, 2011)

little proof of effectivness!!


----------



## hound dog (Sep 11, 2011)

It works even on does.


----------



## bigd75 (Sep 12, 2011)

Anybody sell this near waycross ga all this talk has got me wanting  to try  it


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 16, 2011)

I have been using it this year. Hadn't had any results good or bad up until Wednesday afternoon. Had a basket rack 8 point cut my trail coming in and follow my footsteps to the base of my tree. I had sprayed it on my boots walking in. Then, he picked me off in the tree and bounced off twice but kept coming back after staring me down for 5 minutes at a time. Kept sticking his nose in the same spot too...I'm sold.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 16, 2011)

southGAlefty said:


> I have been using it this year. Hadn't had any results good or bad up until Wednesday afternoon. Had a basket rack 8 point cut my trail coming in and follow my footsteps to the base of my tree. I had sprayed it on my boots walking in. Then, he picked me off in the tree and bounced off twice but kept coming back after staring me down for 5 minutes at a time. Kept sticking his nose in the same spot too...I'm sold.



And that is why I walk a bog loop around before I get in the tree.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 16, 2011)

Alright here's one for you. I hunted in my little honey hole last night. Trying to be bowana I left the bottle on the ground. When I left last night I forgot to pick it up. Well I finished work early today and cam back in. I got settled in and started looking for the bottle of bfo. I couldn't see it. Started looking around and the bottle is 15 yads from where I left it and 5the entire bottom half of the label is gone. It looks from the stand it has been chewed on. I will retrieve it when I get down and post pics of the bottle.

Alright, here are the pictures. I think a deer picked this up and was chewing on it.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Sep 16, 2011)

I haven't used any scent attractants in many years and only a few times at that.  After reading about it so much on here I bought a bottle of BFO today.  I figure even if it doesn't actually attract them, if it just slows them down, stops them or makes them hesitate in bow range that could make all the difference in getting a shot.  I just hope something is in the position to smell it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 16, 2011)

I've used it and it does work, BUT i've had does come in and when they smell it they start blowing and running around in 30-40 yard circles...weird. Maybe I got an old bottle.

Normally when deer smell me they blow and run away...


----------



## comptoncarroll (Sep 16, 2011)

I have used it opening weekend in and Thursday night . Had one blow at me and  thats about it. I put some on my boots and on some leaves and grass. Not sure if I'm using it right are not but it does stink


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 17, 2011)

I musta got the wrong bottle...  But it is working


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> I've used it and it does work, BUT i've had does come in and when they smell it they start blowing and running around in 30-40 yard circles...weird. Maybe I got an old bottle.
> 
> Normally when deer smell me they blow and run away...



How do you know they didn't smell you ?  Which is more likely.
Their much less likely to spook from the scent of deer. (BFO) 
I had one stick his nose to the bottle today with my scent on it. Go figure ? I'll post the video soon as its edited.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 17, 2011)

comptoncarroll said:


> I have used it opening weekend in and Thursday night . Had one blow at me and  thats about it. I put some on my boots and on some leaves and grass. Not sure if I'm using it right are not but it does stink


Their Probably not coming from a long distance to check it out. Although they might ?
I use it to set the deer up for the shot once it comes. Its up to the hunter to get it there. Once its close and smells it, its hard to resist coming in closer to check it out. Thats why I set it in a place I want the deer to be standing for the shot. 
If the deer snorted it probably scented a known danger. I've never heard of them blowing at the scent of deer. Thats whats in it.
I've used it every day so far. I only saw two deer. Both tried to sniff the bottle. One got shot before it could though.  The other one walked. (Below pics)


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 17, 2011)

This one started to walk by me. Looked like he caught a whiff of something.Turned a sharp left and followed my boot scent trail to the bottle.
My scent was there because I couldn't decide on a spot to put it.  To bad it wasn't his sister.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, I've had 3 deer cross my path and basically be all around where I sprayed it and none of them paid any attention to it whatsoever.  If the last one had hung around long enough it would have paid the price too.  I'll keep trying it for a while, but so far it has had zero effect.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 19, 2011)

HuntinDawg89 said:


> Well, I've had 3 deer cross my path and basically be all around where I sprayed it and none of them paid any attention to it whatsoever.  If the last one had hung around long enough it would have paid the price too.  I'll keep trying it for a while, but so far it has had zero effect.



That is a wonderful testimony for BFO.  A deer crossed your path and were all around where you were and didn't smell you.  You won that battle.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 19, 2011)

Heres what usually happens to me. It was on the 17th. 
He walked around where I walked and didn't even spook on the bottle that I carried in my pocket. I was hot and sweaty.
All I did was spray the bottom of my rubber boots and the bottle after I set it on the ground. 
I didn't shoot but I count it as a success. To bad his sister wasn't with him.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 21, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Heres what usually happens to me. It was on the 17th.
> He walked around where I walked and didn't even spook on the bottle that I carried in my pocket. I was hot and sweaty.
> All I did was spray the bottom of my rubber boots and the bottle after I set it on the ground.
> I didn't shoot but I count it as a success. To bad his sister wasn't with him.



Again, last night i had two does behind me take off running at 40mph in semi circles. They never blew, they just went crazy...As stated previously this has happened before with this scent. 

Has this ever happened to you?


----------



## hound dog (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> Again, last night i had two does behind me take off running at 40mph in semi circles. They never blew, they just went crazy...As stated previously this has happened before with this scent.
> 
> Has this ever happened to you?



No sir I use it all the time about every time I go in the woods and my wife too. Thats crazy.


----------



## jbp84 (Sep 21, 2011)

tomorrow i get off work im going to make a special trip to jeffersonville to get some and hope he dont let me shoot a obsession bow im real curious about it to


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Sep 22, 2011)

I put 2 bottles out in front of a camera last weekend just to see what goes on post pics if I get some but everyones right. This stuff stinks


----------



## bigd75 (Sep 22, 2011)

Just purchased two bottles of the BFO it says 100% money back guarantee we will see what happens.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm on my second bottle this year.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 22, 2011)

How about this? 

Yearling doe caught my trail upwind and followed it all the way to the base of my tree.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 22, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> How about this?
> 
> Yearling doe caught my trail upwind and followed it all the way to the base of my tree.



How much spray did you use? I believe I may be spraying to much...


----------



## hound dog (Sep 22, 2011)

Had a spike stick his head right in it this evening.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanatos said:


> How much spray did you use? I believe I may be spraying to much...



2 sprays on each boot. I sprayed it on about 250yds from the stand. Then I sprayed down a spot out in front of the stand with 4-5 sprays.


----------



## captainhook (Sep 22, 2011)

I normally dont bother with scents but you guys have me curious. I bought two bottles in statesboro today. I better go get them out of the truck. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## captainhook (Sep 22, 2011)

It does cover new car scent real well. I have a new F150 with 536 miles on it that smells like BFO now! I kind of like it, I almost licked the bottle. I did put each bottle in a ziploc and then put them in a larger ziploc. If I don't leave it in my truck I'll never use it.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 23, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> 2 sprays on each boot. I sprayed it on about 250yds from the stand. Then I sprayed down a spot out in front of the stand with 4-5 sprays.



Well...i'm not spraying to much because i do the same thing...


----------



## 13ptbuck (Sep 23, 2011)

I ordered two bottles yesterday.  Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## Katera73 (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't know if anybody has posted this yet but they have it "BFO" at Hammond's huntin and fishin store at hammond's crossing in Forsyth co. I bought a bottle last week it smells but not as strong as everyone is saying. Is the stuff people are ordering fresher than what they got in stores? I'm sure it will work the same just dosen't seem to stink as bad as everyone says.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> That is a wonderful testimony for BFO.  A deer crossed your path and were all around where you were and didn't smell you.  You won that battle.



This is not uncommon for me without using scents.  That is my normal "scent strategy" - to NOT smell.  I bathe with Scent Away or something like that right before heading out to hunt.  I wash my clothes in scent free/UV free detergent and keep them separate from all my other clothes.  I use scent free stick deodorant marketed to hunters.  I keep my knee boots in a trash bag until I am ready to walk away from my truck (no gasoline smells from the floorboard and pedals, etc.).  I have certainly had deer smell me, but it is by no means uncommon for them to cross my path and give no indication of noticing.

I call the first 2 encounters (2 instances, 3 deer) a zero effect.  No adverse reaction, but no curiosity or favorable reaction.  No reaction at all.

Since then I've had two more encounters, 3 more deer, one zero effect and one VERY adverse.

Saturday about 10:00AM, 2 big does (one was huge) are headed straight toward me.  They are about to step into a spot along the trail where I will have a clear 20 yard shot.  They need to take 2 more steps.  That is also about where I crossed that trail (wearing BFO on my boots) on my way in.  They slammed on the brakes, got all nervous, became very alert and start staring intently this way and that.  They both turned around and walked back and forth several times, but never crossing the trail and never offering a shot.  Eventually they left and a few minutes later they came partially back and then skirted around the area giving me a very wide berth...not sure whether I could have shot them the second time even with a rifle.  They were determined to get to wherever they were going but they didn't want to come through that area anymore.

This is not encouraging.  Would they have reacted the same way without the BFO?  Maybe.  But I would know that they smelled ME if that happend.  Now I don't know if they smelled and reacted to my scent or the BFO sprayed on my boots, so my course is not clear.

I do not have any choice but to cross that trail on the way in.  I crossed it where I did because I expected the deer to be coming from the other direction in which case I would have already had an opportunity to shoot before they ever reached my trail.

I don't know if I'm going to try it any more or not.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Sep 26, 2011)

Also, is it normal for the spray bottles to be very finnicky?  When I use it, it usually sprays a little on the first pump then it won't spray again for quite a while.  I wind up thinking some little particle in the mixture is clogging it up.  I shake the bottle to dislodge it if this is the case and I keep pumping it and it starts leaking on my hand before it sprays again.  It takes me longer than I would like to spray my boots (2-3 sprays per boot) and later to spray a bush, stump or whatever as my hoped-for spot to stop them for a shot.  Is this normal or did I just get a bad spray bottle?


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Sep 26, 2011)

Is it normal to have a broken spray pump for ur bottle??? I have to pump it literally 10 to 15 times before it does one spray of actual BFO. The cap is on tight so no air leakage... Kind of annoying actually.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Sep 26, 2011)

Woops didn't see the post above mine. Mine is doing the exact same thing...


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 26, 2011)

HuntinDawg89 said:


> Also, is it normal for the spray bottles to be very finnicky?  When I use it, it usually sprays a little on the first pump then it won't spray again for quite a while.  I wind up thinking some little particle in the mixture is clogging it up.  I shake the bottle to dislodge it if this is the case and I keep pumping it and it starts leaking on my hand before it sprays again.  It takes me longer than I would like to spray my boots (2-3 sprays per boot) and later to spray a bush, stump or whatever as my hoped-for spot to stop them for a shot.  Is this normal or did I just get a bad spray bottle?





Led Zeppelin said:


> Is it normal to have a broken spray pump for ur bottle??? I have to pump it literally 10 to 15 times before it does one spray of actual BFO. The cap is on tight so no air leakage... Kind of annoying actually.



One of my bottles has done this. What I figured out is after a full spray, grab the top and pull it all the way out. What is happening is after you spray, the pump is only coming up halfway. Make sure the pump is out completely and it'll spray every time.


----------



## jbp84 (Sep 26, 2011)

I got four bottles tried this weekend, Saturday afternoon a big doe and fawn came into my area they were eating on veggies never went to the area with spray or the bottle I sprayed it two good times on some bushes and left the bottle on a tree. Sunday a doe came in never seemed curious about it I haven't used it on a drag or on my boots both time deer came from opposite. Directions.I may take a bottle into the woods leave under a cam see if anyones curious about it


----------



## FOLES55 (Sep 26, 2011)

got my bottles coming soon


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Sep 26, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> One of my bottles has done this. What I figured out is after a full spray, grab the top and pull it all the way out. What is happening is after you spray, the pump is only coming up halfway. Make sure the pump is out completely and it'll spray every time.


I have done this in the field and to no avail. the sprayer was coming out completely but after one spray of actual BFO it would just push air out for about 10 to 15 as stated before.... i guess ill just have to deal with it or order another one and have this one now as a back up


----------



## hound dog (Sep 26, 2011)

Well all I can say I have never had any problems with it spraying but I sure it can happen. They don't make the bottles and with all they buy sure some can mess up. If you are unhappy call them and I'm sure they will do the best to make it right for yall.

Even some of the heavy users on here may have a empty they will send you. I think I have one or two I can send out just PM me.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 26, 2011)

You can shake your bottles up before using them.  BFO is strained before it's bottled to remove the bigger parts of the glands that remain but sometimes they make it through the strainer.  

A funny story from 2001, I was hunting a hay bale blind on the Milk River and had numerous deer in the field.  I was watching 3 P&Y's at 40 yards when a doe and a yearling walked up to my hay bales from downwind.  I could hear them chewing on the alfalfa and knew I was going to get busted.  I sprayed Dennis' scent as fast as I could until the bottle clogged.  I then removed the top and started slinging it out thinking "NOOOOOOOOOO!"  The deer were 3 feet downwind and I was on the ground and they didn't smell me.  I've got the video around here somewhere.  

I've used Dennis' scents since 1993.  If they didn't work, I wouldn't use them.


----------



## SWWTV (Sep 27, 2011)

Filmed two does with nose on the bottle this past weekend took one home for the freezer. They came in like they were in a string.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Sep 27, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> A funny story from 2001, I was hunting a hay bale blind on the Milk River and had numerous deer in the field.  I was watching 3 P&Y's at 40 yards when a doe and a yearling walked up to my hay bales from downwind.  I could hear them chewing on the alfalfa and knew I was going to get busted.  I sprayed Dennis' scent as fast as I could until the bottle clogged.  I then removed the top and started slinging it out thinking "NOOOOOOOOOO!"  The deer were 3 feet downwind and I was on the ground and they didn't smell me.  I've got the video around here somewhere.



Well don't leave us hanging, did you get a shot at 1 of the P&Y's or not?


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 27, 2011)

Thats dang sure some awesome scent. I guess its hard to find awesome bottles too. 
Its happened to me a few times. I usually use a bottle that I saved for a video visual. 
I get my obsession scent in bulk. Sometimes I use another bottle first then pour it in that one. 

On another note. I hunted my just sprouting food plot for the first time this year. I walked all over it putting out small sticks and boards from a trash pile to mark my yardage. I didn't want to use my range finders every time. I had BFO on my boots but my scent had to be there. Figured I wouldn't see anything but 30 minutes later a small buck came and fed for 30 minutes. A little while later another one came, fed then laid down at a scrape I sprayed. A lot of times deer will turn inside out from the scent on my back trail. Since I started using BFO, I cant remember it happening a single time. 
If you look you can see the boards I put out at 20, 30 and 40 yds in two directions. Hes laying at 35 yds. The bottle is on my 20 yd board.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Sep 27, 2011)

bowanna, i order me some last night at 1200 after watch u shot that buck under u. that was a sweet shot.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 27, 2011)

HuntinDawg89 said:


> Well don't leave us hanging, did you get a shot at 1 of the P&Y's or not?



The wind was squirrelly and they wouldn't come into the field.  They never got closer than 39 yards.  There were 3 in that group that went from 125 to 135, a 135 already in the field and I saw 2 160's at 60 yards but they wouldn't come in.  The video was terrible of the one 160 he filmed but I could see everything from the blind.  The other 160's shortest tines were his brows and they were 8 inches.  The next day, I rattled a 135 inch 10 pt to 23 yards and when I stopped him, he turned and faced me.  After holding for almost 3 minutes, I should have let down but I went ahead and took the shot when he turned.  My form had broken down at that point and I hit him high.  He was feeding in the field the next day.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Sep 27, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> The wind was squirrelly and they wouldn't come into the field.  They never got closer than 39 yards.  There were 3 in that group that went from 125 to 135, a 135 already in the field and I saw 2 160's at 60 yards but they wouldn't come in.  The video was terrible of the one 160 he filmed but I could see everything from the blind.  The other 160's shortest tines were his brows and they were 8 inches.  The next day, I rattled a 135 inch 10 pt to 23 yards and when I stopped him, he turned and faced me.  After holding for almost 3 minutes, I should have let down but I went ahead and took the shot when he turned.  My form had broken down at that point and I hit him high.  He was feeding in the field the next day.



Unreal seeing so many trophy bucks in such a short period of time.  I'm not sure I've ever seen a 160 and I've been hunting about 30 years.


----------



## Redhand (Sep 29, 2011)

Just put in my order and talked to Dennis.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 5, 2011)

HuntinDawg89 said:


> Unreal seeing so many trophy bucks in such a short period of time.  I'm not sure I've ever seen a 160 and I've been hunting about 30 years.



I saw 13 P&Y's in one weekend in Wisconsin once.  One 8pt was a booner!  It's different hunting that's for sure.


----------



## South Man (Oct 5, 2011)

you have to call


----------



## CAnderson (Oct 6, 2011)

Does everyone just use the BFO year round or do you switch scents as the season goes on? 

Which scent, why, how do you use it?


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 6, 2011)

I use it all through deer season with great results


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Oct 6, 2011)

i sprayed the BFO on a dead tree but didnt have any luck but the next afternoon my buddy was sitting in the same stand and had 2 does come over to the tree and hang out strictly around that tree. made him a believer


----------

